# /tmp filesystem used



## ruaoh (May 8, 2009)

I just upgraded to 7.2 from 6.2 and noticed /tmp is using -984K

Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    496M    225M    231M    49%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e    496M   -984K    457M    -0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f     17G    3.9G     11G    25%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d    1.2G    194M    934M    17%    /var

Does this need to be corrected?  If so, how?

Thanks.


----------



## fronclynne (May 8, 2009)

You might try fsck(8), though you may have to have /tmp unmounted, which may require killing some daemons, or dropping into single user mode.


----------



## vivek (May 8, 2009)

Go to a single user mode. Delete all files from /tmp and run fsck. Make sure following exists in /etc/rc.conf:

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
```

Also consider daily_clean_tmps_enable="YES" in /etc/periodic.conf, which will enable a daily job to clean out old files from temporary directories. Thus, resulting avoiding such a problem.


----------



## ruaoh (May 8, 2009)

*fsck worked.*

Thank you both for your help.


----------

